# Courtney Lee!!!!



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's look at our newest player, Courtney Lee. I'm am excited to see him action and suited up in the new Magic unis next year. Here is a quick look at him for those of you who are interested or have never seen him play before.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yu1mY0d5i-8&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yu1mY0d5i-8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

eace:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Good pick. Good value at 22, fits a need. I would've loved Darrell Arthur since he was still there somehow, but I'm very satisfied with Lee.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah Darrell Arthur was very tempting, but im glad we stuck to our guns with Lee......I just have a feeling that this kid is gonna blow up next year....It would've been nice to get a pick another pick and grab Arthur or White, but im content with just Lee. I think he is gonna be the Stuckey of this years draft.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Great pick. He's very NBA ready.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Great pick. He's very NBA ready.


Have you watched him play alot? If so, what are his strengths/weaknesses, and who would you most compare him to??


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

I wish I could upload avatars. I want a Lee one! I remember not hearing about him until real late. (February) How I learned about him was from this video 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aYvUd6tj2pU&hl=en&rel=0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aYvUd6tj2pU&hl=en&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

from then I just been following him to this day. With the players left on the board, I wasn't disappointed at all when I heard his name called. That swagger is what we need!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

You should get one then! The main reason I bought the subscription was for the avatars, lol.

And yeah, one thing Lee does have is swagger! I think he definitely has that star potential about him which is what I really like about him......Btw, here is parts 2 & 3 to the video you posted, X. I just saw them on youtube.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XraltiHwN_M&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XraltiHwN_M&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_botKCNlPBQ&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_botKCNlPBQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I already love this guy man and he hasn't even played a single game yet...(no ****)


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh what, was this the first time you watched them? I must have watched all those clips at least 3 times. I watched part 1 over again when I posted it lol. Because we got Courtney, I could care less about Reddick now.....

I can't wait for the summer league!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

It looks like Lee is a nice player but Darrell Arthur could be perfect fit alongside Dwight, he has a good jumper and very athletic...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

yes, aNd it could be great to grab Chalmers somehow...as Miami did...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Have you watched him play alot? If so, what are his strengths/weaknesses, and who would you most compare him to??


He can put the ball in the basket and he has a pretty high basketball IQ. You got a good player, but you may have passed of a few guys who may have been better.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, the only other guy I probably would've been content with was Arthur but im definitely not disapointed. As for Lee, I am hearing alot of comparisons to Brandon Roy and Anthony Parker. Another comparison ive heard is Ray Allen meets Corey Maggette.......Those are some damn good comparisons tho, so I im expecting big things. Hopefully he can live up to the hype.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*I'm actually excited to see what Courtney Lee can do.....The guy looks like he can be a big time player with Penetration and Pullup skills like that.*


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Blue Magic said:


> As for Lee, I am hearing alot of comparisons to Brandon Roy and Anthony Parker. Another comparison ive heard is Ray Allen meets Corey Maggette.......Those are some damn good comparisons tho, so I im expecting big things. Hopefully he can live up to the hype.


Wow, if he turns out to be a Roy..... :shocked:


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/podcasts.html

You can listen to some of the interviews with Courtney Lee and them talking about him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice pick by the Magic. This random dude keeps telling me about Courtney Lee.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Defintiely a good pick.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Whipped it up in 5 minutes before bed. Sorry for my name all over hate when people steal.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ nice.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lee could very well end up being the second best 2 in this draft. A little undersized, but he's an intelligent player and has relatively few weaknesses. Solid roleplayer already, has potential to start on a good team.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Blue Magic said:


> ^ nice.


Nevermind, I just looked at it and it is horrible LOL I need to refix it


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I do see a little Roy in him. He looks like a solid pick. I know Orlando was hoping he'd fall to them.

Congratulations! Good luck next year.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lee is inked



> ORLANDO, Fla. -- The Orlando Magic signed first-round draft pick Courtney Lee on Thursday.
> 
> The 6-foot-5 guard from Western Kentucky will receive about $1 million in each of his first two pro seasons. NBA rookie salaries are preset by a league scale based on when they were chosen.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3472476


----------

